# Mitspieler gesucht - ARK: Survival Evolved - PCGH Server?



## Vincnt (1. April 2017)

Hi zusammen,

mit dem TEK-Update hat mich das Ark-Fieber wieder gepackt!
Bis vor einer längeren Pause war ich immer als Solo-Spieler sehr aktiv auf den offiziellen Servern unterwegs, mich würde vor allem ein Neuanfang reizen und bin deshalb auf der Suche nach ein paar Mitstreitern.

*Habe mir folgendes Vorgestellt:*

- paar Leute suchen und zusammen als Tribe auf einem offiziellen Server neu starten (PVE oder PVP ist mir eigentlich egal)

- einen eigenen PCGH-Community Server starten, wenn sich 2-3 Leute zum starten finden lassen würde ich auch die Kosten dafür tragen.
 Ich würde aber dann gerne die offiziellen Einstellungen übernehmen und nichts ändern. Wenn sich hierfür ein paar Leute begeistern lassen würden, könnte man sich auch überlegen einen Cross-Transfer-Server mit mehreren Maps zu nehmen (Scorched Earth).


Ich bin gerade nur dabei mein gesamtes "Gamer-Gear" zu erneuern und habe deshalb aktuell noch kein Mic. für TS - wird aber auch bald folgen und man kann ja noch schreiben .

Also, dachte fragen kostet nichts  - sonst auch gerne per PN. Danke.

Grüße
Vincnt


----------

